# Eclipse 2.1 signal issue



## idigscars (Feb 14, 2012)

I rooted my phone from stock(After being soft bricked). I'm on .901 and having issue getting any signal. if any help that would be awesome. Also, i've typed in my dialer *#*#4636#*#* and that wont work either.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

You sure you're on 901?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## willbur73 (Oct 17, 2011)

Do a full fxz back to .902 stock and re root, safestrap switch to safe system and flash again.


----------



## idigscars (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, I just went ahead and restored back to stock, so now im on .893. back to trying to get this working again


----------

